# Really, Really Long Signatures



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Would the community be willing to entertain the idea of restricting the size of signatures? There are a few posters (we love you guys) with sigs that are 15 or more lines long. It's not the worst thing in the world, but it does get to be a hassle scrolling through L - O - N - G sigs to get to a six-word post. I've been on other boards that fix height at four lines or "N" pixels. Would this work here?

This isn't a hill I'd die on, but I think it is at least worth discussing.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think it's necessary to restrict sig lines. Right now, the people who have huge sig lines appear to be the ones who list every gun they own and it doesn't seem like there are a lot of people that do it. While I don't feel it necessary to list every gun you own, I also feel it doesn't do any harm except for causing me to do one extra flick of the mouse wheel to get to the next post. Until it becomes a rampant problem, I can't see imposing a restriction .... but that's ultimately up to *js. *


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, you have been a Forum member all of 45 days and now you want to run things. :smt076

I think the Forum still belongs to JS so I for one will go along with his preference regarding this and similar items.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

JustRick said:


> _There are a few posters_ (we love you guys) with sigs that are 15 or more lines long. .


I don't see "a few" with long sigs as a problem. I'm on some other forums that it is a problem, and one forum that severly restricts sig length and content. To me the one with the restictions is more annoying than the long sigs. Punishing the many for the few...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Unless it's just my account, the signature _is_ limited to two lines. This was probably put in place after the long signatures were made. I had a 4 line signature, and when I tried to edit one word, it said that it was too long and I was only allowed two lines in my signature. So, unless it's just my account, these long signatures were probably "grandfathered" in, and cannot be edited unless they are shortened.

-Jeff-


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

TOF said:


> Wow, you have been a Forum member all of 45 days and now you want to run things. :smt076


I had an opinion and I shared it in what I think was a polite and respectful manner.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> I don't see "a few" with long sigs as a problem. I'm on some other forums that it is a problem, and one forum that severly restricts sig length and content. To me the one with the restictions is more annoying than the long sigs. Punishing the many for the few...


I've been active on a boat-building forum for six years. On that forum the sigs are limited to something like 50 characters, and no images. THAT is a tight restriction. People like to list the boats they've built in their sigs and not many fit into 50 characters. It mns a lt'o crtv abbrvns tho.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

JustRick said:


> I've been active on a boat-building forum for six years. On that forum the sigs are limited to something like 50 characters, and no images.


The one I'm thinking of is limited to 35 characters, and no hyper links or images. I had to put my "links of interest" on my profile page on that forum.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I also have a problem with some of the signatures.

I think the board should assign the logo in *Todd's* signature to everyone!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't care


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

I think this forum is great the way it is. On the issue of sigs its self expression. If you start by limiting the length next time you know we cant have our pictures. I say leave it the way they are. Everything seems to be perfect as it is.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

It already IS restricted...

Get a bigger monitor! LOL

Jeff


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I was not allowed to have a signature over two lines either but it really does not matter to me. I think Rick asked a valid question, but feel that it is for the owner of the forum to decide on such matters. I like the forum the way it is and I am just happy to be a member. :smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

To be honest guys........ I never even looked at what is allowed or what the settings are. It's currently set at the software default....whatever that is... I'll look into it when a get some free time... free time is a luxury for me right now.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I wouldn't think sigs would be an issue unless it started becoming a space/bandwidth issue. Their are some forums I am on where people use some pretty big and complex graphics. Being for the most part people just have a little witty txt It can't be using much server resources. If it was the site admin would have looked at it by now and made a limit.

So I voted I don't care. What ever the site admin sets works for me. I didn't join because I could make a big sig....lol...I think I had a bigger one before with my gun collection list. I like seeing what people do with them really. Many of them are damn entertaining:mrgreen:


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*George?*

Speaking of signature, JS what does your's mean? I don't get it!

Revolutionary vs. republican? Huh?

Thanks.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> Speaking of signature, JS what does your's mean? I don't get it!
> 
> Revolutionary vs. republican? Huh?
> 
> Thanks.


George Washington was a revolutionary... I just like GW 

MLK was a republican... unlike the minority sheep who blindly follow democrats today. MLK stood for independence...not dependence.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah, OK.

I never thought of GW as a revolutionary. Maybe I'm thinking of a different GW.

As far as MLK goes, I'll have to take your word that he was a republican.

Anyway, if you have to explain the joke....

Thanks.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

After a little investigation, I found that the user control panel allows me to turn off signature display. Now everyone can be happy -- I don't have to scroll past big areas of repetitious text, and you can if you want to. It's all about liberty...


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Vote No.:mrgreen:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Creating solutions to problems that do not exist is usually the providence of liberal politicians or bureaucrats.:watching:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> Ah, OK.
> 
> I never thought of GW as a revolutionary. Maybe I'm thinking of a different GW.


You may have heard of that little war back in the 1700's against England... :smt083



OMSBH44 said:


> As far as MLK goes, I'll have to take your word that he was a republican.


...



> *Why Martin Luther King, Jr. was a Republican*
> 
> By Frances Rice
> 
> ...





OMSBH44 said:


> Anyway, if you have to explain the joke....
> 
> Thanks.


It's not really a joke, just an observation. George Washington was a great general and leader... something this country can't produce any longer and well... The MLK thing is self-explanatory...


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

js said:


> The MLK thing is self-explanatory...


I'm going to make that my signature... :mrgreen:


----------

